

Open Financial Data - World Bank - alecco
https://finances.worldbank.org/

======
yaix
I really don't know how to say this without using a !%^&* word.

Anybody tried to view the data on a small netbook screen? or on an older
1024x768 screen you would expect to be much more present in developing
countries (those places the WB claims to try to help)?

About half of my netbook screen is filled up by the _fixed_ WB header (does
not scroll). The footer and article header, that are _fixed_ too, take up
another 20% of the screen height. For the actual data graphic, there is about
30% of the screen height left, and the graphic legend uses 29.9% of it.

The actual data is not readable. Thanks, WB! Way to go.

[Rant: Stop using _fixed_ unless there is a really really really good reason
for it! (Can you hear me Google? New Gmail interface hint hint)...]

~~~
koanarc
A quick and dirty workaround for fellow netbook users -- enter this into the
URL bar (too lazy/disinterested to bother with a greasemonkey script just
now).

javascript:var
e=document.getElementById("siteHeader");e.parentNode.removeChild(e);e=document.getElementById("siteFooter");e.parentNode.removeChild(e);void(0);

Hit F11 a couple of times if the data doesn't automatically resize to fit the
screen.

------
alecco
(via
[http://www.reddit.com/r/opendata/comments/ioge5/data_on_worl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/opendata/comments/ioge5/data_on_worldbank_finances_is_open)
)

~~~
s2r2
thanks for the pointer, <http://www.reddit.com/r/opendata> looks interesting.

------
mchusma
I have to commend their opening of the data. I don't like what the data says,
but at least we have the data to look at. I can't fathom that the US would pay
$1.5B in contributions in 2010 with our deficit problems and rapidly
increasing debt to GDP levels.

Hopefully this is a trend and we can get the Fed on board with similar
openness. Access to the information will help everyone have more intelligent
conversations about what these entities are doing.

~~~
nateberkopec
I would hope that when our budget deficit is measured in the trillions that
our Congress doesn't look to World Bank contributions as the first thing to
cut.

The WB is a form of foreign aid. I'd think it's really one of the lower things
on the list, especially when its overall impact on the deficit would be so
small.

EDIT: Additionally, the Fed releases quite a bit of data, including their
balance sheet. What else would you like ot see them report?

------
randomwalker1
On any visualization page, hit the "Toggle Full Screen" button (on the right
of the "Find in this dataset" search button) - that should solve it. Also see
this FAQ: <https://finances.worldbank.org/page/faqs#scroll>

------
known
What % of world population have bank accounts?

